# Best substrate for dwarf puffers?



## Lindy (22 Jan 2013)

Not sure which forum to put this under but chose fish as it is specific to the breed. I have them on ecocomplete but find this difficult to hoover as it is soo light but has big enough  particles for stuff to go between. Just wondered what others kept theirs on. Was thinking about sand ?


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


ldcgroomer said:


> Was thinking about sand ?


I always have sand (other than a nano with cat litter), and I'd definitely go for a silica sand, like "pool filter" sand.

cheers Darrel


----------



## scapegoat (22 Jan 2013)

I have sand with mine, really works well with their colorus


----------



## mlgt (22 Jan 2013)

Sand is fine. But I dont think it really matters with puffers as long as they get their snail fix.


----------



## tim (22 Jan 2013)

I use 3mm gravel with mine fine enough to keep mess on top heavy enough for me to gravel vac


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2013)

Thanks, sand or fine gravel it is. They've been on the ecocomplete for over a year but cleaning it is a real pain.


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> I use 3mm gravel with mine fine enough to keep mess on top heavy enough for me to gravel vac


I'm going to be really cheeky this weekend and ask a few questions prior to my cube puffer tank project.. Hope you don't mind  

Cheers! Jack


----------

